
Type-System Criteria by Tim Bray - jlbruno
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/12/27/Type-Systems
======
ggchappell
This post is getting at some worthwhile ideas, but the thinking seems to be
constrained by the idea that static typing = Java. See Haskell & Go for some
rather different takes on how static typing can/should work.

